# alum bass are feeding



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

The past week has been good fishing for me at Alum. Surface temp was 62.5 tonight. 

Last week I got a 19" and 17" smallie (and not really fishing for them) on castmaster spoon silver with white feather. 

Yesterday, just caught a ton of white bass, a catfish, and a crappie. Called the wife to drop off the boys to me, and went back out and kept them busy. 4 yr. old was getting them on white/yellow vibe. 2 yr. old was winding for me... Caught white bass on spoons, vibe's, and jigs. Bait did not seem to matter.

went back after dark from shore trying to scare up a saugeye, but no luck. 

Today, more fish were suspended and more difficult to catch, but still catching some.

Anyone having any luck catching saugeye at Alum? My thought is the saugeye should be near the shad, but I haven't turned one up yet this fall.

Here is an interesting photo of a 12" white bass that coughed up a 5" shad. Amazing how they can swallow such large food.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Moke, at what type of depths are they suspending? Are we talkin rip rap, drop offs or flats? If you don't want to answer or prefer pm that's perfectly understandable. just got a boat and trying to learn fishing alum ... it can be overwhelming when you've been restricted to areas on the shore all your life.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Moke saw you out there getting fish with the boys as well as i think Alumking and his wife. Was shore fishing ended up with 6 smallies and a muskie one small eye. Not much happening yet on the eyes at that spot but smallies are busy and smashing baits hard. Muskie are starting to show up as well saw 3 and as mentioned had one explode on a trap. Was about 36-38" got bait out with out touching the smelly criter so no pic. Got into a few eyes elsewhere on lake this week. And tonight got 8 with one 25" all on vibes. Keep those boys busy sounded like they were having fun.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

fishslim said:


> Moke saw you out there getting fish with the boys as well as i think Alumking and his wife. Was shore fishing ended up with 6 smallies and a muskie one small eye. Not much happening yet on the eyes at that spot but smallies are busy and smashing baits hard. Muskie are starting to show up as well saw 3 and as mentioned had one explode on a trap. Was about 36-38" got bait out with out touching the smelly criter so no pic. Got into a few eyes elsewhere on lake this week. And tonight got 8 with one 25" all on vibes. Keep those boys busy sounded like they were having fun.


It's about time. Posts like these let me know the fall bite is on. 

I've been deer hunting here and there, but I am going to get out fishing some in the next few weeks as well. Muskies are shallow and the saugeyes are putting the fall feedbag on. Get your husky jerks and rogues out boys!


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

Was out again twice yesterday (once from boat and once last night from shore). From boat, the fish were suspended. The seemed to be suspending at 5 to 15ft down over 30 to 45 ft. of water. I did lift one heavy fish off bottom with purple vibe, but didn't set the hook cause I thought it was a snag. That fish was on quick transition from 45 to 20 ft. of water.

Last night, I got a smallie and (ughh) snagged a nice muskie (~30+ inches) on ultra light. Got all the fight, but a little disappointed when I found he was snagged in a fin. The good part is I got him back in the water safe and sound. In one spot, the lake was alive with bait fish activity last night, but I couldn't seem to get a nibble. I tried jerks, swimbait, jigs.

Slim, I did not see you specifically, but I was wondering whether that was Alum king.

It is amazing how fast pace the action can be one second, then, the next, the bait fish and predators disappear.


----------



## Tactical Junkie (Oct 8, 2010)

neato.....


----------



## Tactical Junkie (Oct 8, 2010)

never liked to fish


----------



## Tactical Junkie (Oct 8, 2010)

although it looks fun


----------



## Tactical Junkie (Oct 8, 2010)

winter is here now though


----------



## Tactical Junkie (Oct 8, 2010)

that is a big shad


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

great report moke. i wanna get out there soon and try to find a musky. i've only fished alum once but i'm lookin to get a musky in the bag this year


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Fishing at Alum was tough on Thursday for us @ Alum.
We probably weren't using the right tactics but we trolled for Muskie and Saugeye and couldn't connect with the high blue skies.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I have been busted! Well I have been keeping it on the downlow due to I have been crushing them and 3 tournaments were comming up. Well we won all 3 so I can tell you now. The warm weather has slowed them big time. Soon as we get a front or the wind blows hard watch out. I am sick of eating saugeye my arms hurtt fro catching white bass. Hundred fish days were back again in the last couple weeks. I have been catching a few nice smallys too. This is the time of the year when from here on out the spoon bite get good to even awsome! 40 degree water they will be smoking too. Hope everyone wacks em lets see some pics.



Jami


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

alumking, I think you've successfully diminished everyone's opinion of their own fishing skills. :0) Two quick questions:
1) were those all bass tourneys?
2) what kind of spoons do you use? I got a couple jigging spoons but they don't look like the ones the bass fisherman use on tv.
Much thanks in advance.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes they were all bass tournaments. I use a wide variety of baits hopkins shorty spoons, crippled herring, cabelas casting spoons like castmasters, vibe baits or blade baits like venoms and I always try others as well because each bait will have its day. Sometime the quick fall is hot and sometimes the slow flutter is hot let the fish tell you. Try all different sizes as well you cant go wrong with a 3/4 oz most of the time.I would imagine now is pretty slow every since the weather got nice the bite slowed big time. First cold snap or dreary cold windy day comes it will start up again. When the weather sucks and you dont want to go that is when you need to be on the lake this time of year. Dont forget Hoover it can be just as hot!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the scoop. I just ordered a variety of Luhr-Jensen Krocodile Trolling Jigging Wobbler Spoons off of ebay ... think they are all 1/4 or 3/8 though... hopefully they aren't too small. I just have a 40hp so I'm limited to alum, but that's ok since I have much to learn about it.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

went out last night after all the traffic left, and got into the whitebass again. Only this time, they were in shallow water 6 to 12ft. I used mainly vibes, and the let the boys wind'em in. Highlight of the night was 2 white bass on one vibe (one each treble hook).

A couple of interesting observations about last night. Not sure there is a conclusion to this.

1. the fish seemed to bite better when moving down the slope rather than up the slope.
2. I did not mark a fish on the finder; I only marked baitfish. Good thing I fished it anyways. Ordinarilly, this time of year, I would pass over this to find some fish on the electronics before fishing.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We nailed the LM's eye fishing yesterday...3-6 FOW hittin everything from cranks to jigs. Some avg keepers, but nothing over 2lbs.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

went back out this afternoon for a quick trip before the rain, but could not find them. Saw the gulls feasting, but waves kicked so I could not go investigate.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

2. I did not mark a fish on the finder; I only marked baitfish. Good thing I fished it anyways. Ordinarilly, this time of year, I would pass over this to find some fish on the electronics before fishing.[/QUOTE]

When my buddy from England was here he would ask (about the fishfinder) why do you even have that thing, you never catch them when you say they are everywhere, but always catch them when the screen is empty. I told him that's cause they all sleep together


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

good one slippy. I have been keeping a log and trying to write down something I learned each time out. I won't forget that one soon.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

went out for a quick trip tonight and got 4 whitebass and my first saugeye in a long while. Fish were on the bottom in 12 to 15 feet of water. same lures spoons, vibes, and jigs. the bite was light tonight.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

fished this afternoon from the boat. Caught 20 crappies in 20 to 25 ft. of water. Oddly, they would not take the hook fishing jigs tipped with minnow. I switched to a black/silver shad tail that I trimmed to set the hook back farther in the body and got after them. 

Then, I eyed some gulls and went to investigate. The whitebass were there, but only wanted a vibe. I tried spoons, jigs, and swimbait, but nothing. Switched back to vibe and they pounded it until dark. 

At dark, I got one shorty saugeye on the same vibe.

Also, talked to the fellows fixing the marina boat ramp, and they said they Cheshire boat ramp is next on the list of ramp repairs (when the water retreats).


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

moke, is the little piece of ramp still on at new galena? might go out tomorrow afternoon. thanks in advance.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

lacdown said:


> moke, is the little piece of ramp still on at new galena? might go out tomorrow afternoon. thanks in advance.


lacdown, I don't know whether they still have that little piece of ramp at new galena. I have not been over there in a while.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Went out last night very slow. Everything looks like it is suspending. Moved to mid part of south pool late evening caught a few good white bass a 4 pound saugeye and a 4 pound smally all in one litte area. Other than that it was not very good. My buddy was at hoover yesterday and said the white bass were rockin. Guess I will try there friday hopefully.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

fyi, the piece of ramp is still there, making it pretty feasible for one person to launch/load by themself.


----------

